# Stromile Swift is not the answer



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Stromile Swift is a desired choice as PF because he seems athletic and strong. But that doesn't matter, cause he's a terrible rebounder. His rebound #s are paltry. This team wins when it outrebounds its opponent. This is how the NBA is going now, you can't be a "banger" cause you'll just foul out. We've gotta have smeone who can pull down rebounds and score enough to not be a liability. Avoid tweeners, 3pt obsessed PFs, and Antoine Walker!!


BTW here are some per 48 min rebounding #s. http://www.nba.com/statistics/2004/...rs/LeagueLeadersREB8Query.html?topic=1&stat=1


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Stromile Swift is a desired choice as PF because he seems athletic and strong. But that doesn't matter, cause he's a terrible rebounder. His rebound #s are paltry. This team wins when it outrebounds its opponent. This is how the NBA is going now, you can't be a "banger" cause you'll just foul out. We've gotta have smeone who can pull down rebounds and score enough to not be a liability. Avoid tweeners, 3pt obsessed PFs, and Antoine Walker!!
> 
> 
> BTW here are some per 48 min rebounding #s. http://www.nba.com/statistics/2004/...rs/LeagueLeadersREB8Query.html?topic=1&stat=1



Who do want...and don't say Chandler, thats a pipedream.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Not Chandler... the market is really weak... I don't know, but we have to scout with rebounding the #1 priority.. I'm sure theres someone out there sitting on the bench who could do better with minutes..


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Not Chandler... the market is really weak... I don't know, but we have to scout with rebounding the #1 priority.. I'm sure theres someone out there sitting on the bench who could do better with minutes..



Then who? Reggie Evans?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

at first, I really liked the idea of Swift as houston's PF.....but the more I thought about it, the more I didn't like it...he doesn't do anything the rockets need....yes, he's young and athletic...but he's not a defender, not a rebounder...and he's not physically....

he's skinnier than Tracy...how is he going bang inside


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

tone wone said:


> at first, I really liked the idea of Swift as houston's PF.....but the more I thought about it, the more I didn't like it...he doesn't do anything the rockets need....yes, he's young and athletic...but he's not a defender, not a rebounder...and he's not physically....
> 
> he's skinnier than Tracy...how is he going bang inside


He doesnt need to be a low post scorer. As I said, who else then?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

23 said:


> Then who? Reggie Evans?


What's wrong with Evans? He's a hard nosed, EFFECTIVE rebounder.
The guy rebounds better than the entire Rockets roster.
(maybe not, but you get my point)


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

23 said:


> He doesnt need to be a low post scorer. As I said, who else then?


 well, if Howard is healthy...then Houston should get a borderline starting PF...someone who could potenially start over him..but more than likely be his back up...I dont really have any ideas

Im not sold on PF being Houston's first priority....they need sure up the position, but not an overhaul....Howard isn't ideal, but I wouldn't want break the bank on the position either...

I believe the backcourt is what needs an overhaul...in all honesty, im not really in favor of having wesley and Sura backcourt next season


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

WTChan said:


> What's wrong with Evans? He's a hard nosed, EFFECTIVE rebounder.
> The guy rebounds better than the entire Rockets roster.
> (maybe not, but you get my point)



Defense will expose him on the offense. The Rox dont have as many offensive weapons at their disposal for this


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

tone wone said:


> well, if Howard is healthy...then Houston should get a borderline starting PF...someone who could potenially start over him..but more than likely be his back up...I dont really have any ideas
> 
> Im not sold on PF being Houston's first priority....they need sure up the position, but not an overhaul....Howard isn't ideal, but I wouldn't want break the bank on the position either...
> 
> I believe the backcourt is what needs an overhaul...in all honesty, im not really in favor of having wesley and Sura backcourt next season


Sura/Wes combo wont be here next year. BE sure of it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Whenever it becomes apparent that a big man in this league can rebound and defend, he gets big $$$. Every team in the league wants one and needs one, not just us. I think sometimes we assume the perfect fit will come along, when more than likely we will just have to improvise. I don't think we can afford to give full MLE contracts to players like Kwame Brown and Stromile Swift and hope they can blossom into one. Talent evaluation just isn't the Rockets thing. We need to look for a proven vet like SAR and make a move.

Unless we can somehow draft Josh Boone next year... but I doubt he'll ever drop out of the lottery.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Whenever it becomes apparent that a big man in this league can rebound and defend, he gets big $$$. Every team in the league wants one and needs one, not just us. I think sometimes we assume the perfect fit will come along, when more than likely we will just have to improvise. I don't think we can afford to give full MLE contracts to players like Kwame Brown and Stromile Swift and hope they can blossom into one. Talent evaluation just isn't the Rockets thing. We need to look for a proven vet like SAR and make a move.
> 
> Unless we can somehow draft Josh Boone next year... but I doubt he'll ever drop out of the lottery.



I just think the Rox arent being creative enough. Everyone has a price. USe other teams as leverage. The Rox are limiting themselves.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know everyone doesn't like Chris Anderson but, if we are really being realistic he is probably going to be the guy Houston can most afford that will do what we want. Defense/Rebounding, that is all we need at the four.

Like everyone has said, Chandler is a pipe dream, SAR and Marshall are probably going to take the cash and we can't "HOPE" that Kwame or Stro Swift decide to rebound all of a sudden.

I do like the thought of the Rockets trying to get creative though.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Is Chris Anderson restricted?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I honestly don't think Stro is worth the money he will be asking. He's athletic, a shot blocker, but has yet to prove he can even be a consistent starter in the league. Meanwhile, Reggie Evans is literally a poor man's Dennis Rodman. What you see is what you get. If it's a Rodman-type player we're looking for, Evans is our man. But I think we need a little more out than just rebounding out of our starting PF... 

SAR is still by far my #1 choice, and I say this having followed him since he was drafted by the Grizz. He's just waiting to be rejuvenated by playing with a winner.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Same ol Rocket fans...Say they don't want a guy, yet he has a career year as a Rocket, and/or makes the team 3x better...and CD is a genius. Let him have a bad season, and CD needs to go.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## sean_3579 (May 15, 2005)

he is not the answer, he is a slasher and not a great inside present, We need someone like chandler or sheerf


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Stro is not the answer i think is one of the most overated draft bust in the league right now. He would only be a nuisance on this team. And there is no way he is worth the money he will be asking for. Let golden state pay him a stupid amount of money like the did with derek fisher last year.

I think the rockets will probably go after Anderson more than any FA power forward.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

hitokiri315 said:


> Stro is not the answer i think is one of the most overated draft bust in the league right now. He would only be a nuisance on this team. And there is no way he is worth the money he will be asking for. Let golden state pay him a stupid amount of money like the did with derek fisher last year.
> 
> I think the rockets will probably go after Anderson more than any FA power forward.



Anderson is going back to the Hornets, it was said yesterday.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

CD is a bum. Why is he just sitting in his office for a little, then calling up the media and trying to hype up the rockets to sell more tickets. How about, like Lawrence Frank, he flies to SAR's house and asks him to play for us. Or someone else. Frankly I'm embarassed that A. Walker would even be considered. By the time something happens, all the good FA will be gone. We already lost Raja Bell.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

The player you're all looking for is Haslem.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I say use the MLE on Haslem or Kwame, or maybe part of the MLE on Evans. Chandler should obviously be the number one choice IMO so if something can be worked out there than that's great.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

sherwin said:


> CD is a bum. Why is he just sitting in his office for a little, then calling up the media and trying to hype up the rockets to sell more tickets. How about, like Lawrence Frank, he flies to SAR's house and asks him to play for us. Or someone else. Frankly I'm embarassed that A. Walker would even be considered. By the time something happens, all the good FA will be gone. We already lost Raja Bell.



King Negative of the Rockets board is back!!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

23 said:


> Defense will expose him on the offense. The Rox dont have as many offensive weapons at their disposal for this


From what I've seen, Yao does a lot more than get 15 points in a game if he can stay out of foul trouble....If Houston needs more scroing, then it should come out of the backcourt.. unless they get a complete PF (Tim Duncan) :biggrin:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

sean_3579 said:


> he is not the answer, he is a slasher and not a great inside present, We need someone like chandler or sheerf


Neither Stro nor Chandler have much of a post game.

I'd take Swift over Evans. Evans struggles on the defensive end and prefers flopping. Swift has 10.3 rebounds per 48 to SAR's 10.1 (minor difference). They won't grab 10 rpg, but they'll do a decent job grabbing 6-8. Swift is better on the defensive end than both SAR and Evans and is younger.


----------

